# 1 Yr old Copperhead for sale - Agkistrodon contortrix



## Sliverer (Aug 5, 2012)

Un-sexed Agkistrodon contortrix for sale. About a year old and only selling due to a change in circumstances. Great snake, perfect condition; never refused a feed.

£80 and you can have the exo terra and heat mat also.

Will e-mail photos if required.


----------



## Peter Kane (Jul 24, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## Peter Kane (Jul 24, 2012)

A really beautiful animal and a credit to the owner. Unfortunately, it's a contortrix contortrix and I am looking for a contortrix pictigaster.
Peter.


----------

